# Anybody know of cheap t-Shirt printing shops in London?



## DJ_Constable (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, Just wondering if anybody knows any shops that will transfer a few of my design onto some garments for a reasonable price? I have not got any printing materials, so I will have to get my designs printed for now.


----------



## Cosmonaute (Jan 1, 2007)

Dan -

What type of printing are you after?

_Adam_


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Look up Handprint in Portreath, Hand Print Textile Printing - Printed and Embroidered T-shirts, Organic Clothing, Bags, Printed School Tea Towels, Book Bags, he's pretty good.
Or Imprime - Screen Printing, Screen Printer, Garment Embroidery, Transfer Printing, London, UK


----------



## DJ_Constable (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm probably going to go with Screen Printing. I think it could come out how I want my t shirts to look. Could I have a shiny material when using Screen Printing?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Talk to Ian, he'll give you any specs.


----------



## megaloprintiac (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi there,

if you're after screenprinting and wanting a glossy finish, then the printer must use plastisol inks and requires around 3 layers of ink per colour for it to cure gloss depending on the ink used.

We use Union and Wilflex inks and are based near Norwich.


----------



## DJ_Constable (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok then thanks. So how much would something like that cost to get it printed?


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

What kind of quantities re you looking at out of curiosity?


----------



## DJ_Constable (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I was going to star off small at around 25-50 items. I can get hold of T-Shirt and items like that no problem


----------

